# very depressed.



## kirubai_k

I am 39yrs old female. I have pcos and retroverted uterus. Did multiple iui. I did ivf twice. I lost my health, peace and wealth. I gained so much weight . I try loosing weight it not possible. I am 82kg now. I don feel to try anymore. I am devastated. 

Regards
Mages


----------



## Josie1

Big hugs    It takes alot out you emotionally and physically. Have you had some time out? 

Maybe speak you your GP about how you are feeling. Counselling works for some people 2 x


----------



## Orchid-1

Hang in there honey. There is online 'Relate' counselling available. Sending you much love and good wishes. xx


----------



## Greengirl72

Hi, Honey - it is a roller coaster of emotions this fertility journey.  I don't know anyone who hasn't had really tough days.  I got a negative today and I've been trying for years.  I have learned to let go of it by various different methods, so that I don't have the depressive crashes.  I have also looked at adoption and listened to some of those who have adopted, (their positivity and energy is amazing).  I did this to have an idea of what good could come out of it not working.  The good news is for you is that you are (in fertility terms) so much younger than me and therefore your odds aren't as bad as you might think.  

I think the first thing to do is to take a couple of months break.  You have to be in a good frame of mind to put yourself through the ringer of IVF etc.  Make sure you work on getting some exercise.  That is really important.  Long walks, some yoga if you can find a class or do it from online.  You need to get the exercise pumping blood around your body,...way more important than your weight.  

Try and live a bit for a while.  So many people say life stops when you are so focused on trying to become pregnant.  So do a bunch of things you love. I hope you feel better soon. x


----------



## mainey

It really is a roller coaster of emotions trying to have a baby
You need to take a step back and focus on you for a while and 
other things that make you happy in life. I know its a lot easier said than done
When all you want is to be a mummy. But you really do need to put your health first 
Without you have nothing.  I agree with the others speak with your gp and they will put you in touch with a counsellor. 
Hope your smiling again soon xxxx


----------



## Greengirl72

Try relate...I think they have online help.


----------



## tinkerbell24

Hi I felt like you last year and felt no one could help or no one was listening and didn't know where to turn I'd put on a brave smile when out and about and cried behind closed doors. I'd had enough! I went to my gp for something completely unrelated and ended up breaking down in tears. She referee me to a place called mind I'm not sure if they do one in your area its worth a look. When I got home my partner never understood why I was seeking help at all we even argued about it. A month later I got a call to go for a chat. At first I had to do a questionnaire ( which can also be found online try typing depression questionnaire or even a mobile app) and they referee me to a lovely counsellor and I'll tell you one thing just that first counselling session made me tons better just crying and getting everything out felt great. My partner saw a difference in me. She taught me so much I finally felt me again. Don't get me wrong I still have bad days but I finally feel me again! Please don't suffer there is help


----------



## Luckylucky1

Hi Mages
I have PCOS too. And do know how it feels when you are gaining weigh and having fails. I have gone through 4 IVF cycles, and nothing. All these stimulations, nerves, depressions after each fail. It is so hard to cope with all these. My second try seemed to be positive. I got pregnant, but had a miscarriage. It was even harder than usually. Cause I got close to my dream and finally got pregnant for the first time. I had the same feelings as you do. That was the main reason for joining forums. I wanted to talk to people whose path was not that smooth from the very beginning... Who have undergone difficult times before succeeding. And you know what? It helped me a lot. I became more positive after reading success stories and getting support from people who have pretty much the same problems. After my last failed cycle I could not even think of going back to it. I almost accepted the fact that I will not have my own kid. And now I have doubts. I think that next cycle can result BFP. Or maybe it is time to move to surrogacy for me… All this surrogacy stuff used to sound so weird for me… And after reading that many stories not that weird…

Any way the most important is not to give up! Do not let anything make you feel desperate! It is your life and everything depends on you. Each of us deserves to become parent and we must do all we can for it! Just remember that we are here to support you!


----------



## optimistic 13

Hey there sorry I wasn't able to read on and not reply.

Infertility is tough it's a real roller coaster it's the toughest thing ever I believe ( I certainly feel it's the toughest thing I've vp ever been through.

It's not easy to be positive and people don't really understand until they experience it for themselves.

Have you had any counselling along the way?
Maybe see you your to if you can be referred to some one  x 

Maybe take a holiday have a break from ttc  x x

Take care


----------



## Delectable_Sunshine

OP, look for Alexander Caroli.
She's a talented lchf keto coach.
She's worked wonders for friends using a strict lchf meal plan to get rid of pcos etc.


----------



## artist_mum

hey *jupitermum* i came across your post last night and really found it helpful. I'm now waiting for the first book to come in the post (ordered it off Ebay) and Im looking forward to getting that. I also watched some of her videos and am hopeful that this stuff could help me to make a shift in the way I feel about fertility/infertility.

Thanks very much for posting!

And good luck for you now and in the future 

x


----------



## Hopefulshell

Hi girls

Just to share, I found hypnotherapy a brilliant way to change my state of mind to one of positivity and to let go of all those negative emotions that clouded my enjoyment of life. For me it really was a life changing therapy. It gave me back control and made me able to cope with the desperate longing to have a baby. I was pretty sceptical before I tried it but now firmly believe in the importance of being in the right mindset to move forward, in whatever way life takes you.

Good luck ladies on your respective journeys 

X


----------

